
General and Fractional Hypertree Decompositions: Hard and Easy Cases (2016) [pdf] - espeed
https://arxiv.org/abs/1611.01090
======
michaelangerman
Some new database technologies released this year on Github are starting to
explore new ideas along these lines including

[https://github.com/attic-labs/noms](https://github.com/attic-labs/noms)

Which is using the concept of Prolly Trees

[https://github.com/attic-
labs/noms/blob/master/doc/intro.md#...](https://github.com/attic-
labs/noms/blob/master/doc/intro.md#prolly-trees-probabilistic-b-trees)

Which are Probabilistic B-Trees...

------
rch
Great post, but you don't need the year (it's from this Nov.), and since you
link to the abstract on arXiv (thanks!) you can skip the pdf-tag as well.

